# FreeBSD 11 Release Build



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2016)

I see a date of September 02 for release build. When will these files show up on the ftp servers?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2016)

I see that I can build it via subversion.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/releng/release-build.html


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2016)

Looks like it may be pushed back a little.
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2016-September/085473.html


----------



## kpa (Sep 3, 2016)

The libarchive fixes are in the tree:

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=305313


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2016)

So if I am reading correctly after 3 days(minimum) the fix could be Merged From Current if no problems?
Maybe fix is not applied to -CURRENT and just a 11/releng fix? I am curious how things work.

Where could I find the changes between RC1 and RC2 or RC2 and releng?
I would like to see how the sausage is made. 
Maybe they are the cumulative fixes of all prior revisions?

When is a new Revision issued? I see several fixes with most revision's. I was wondering if it is a time based interval or as-needed based.

Are these documents mostly accurate or dated?
https://wiki.freebsd.org/VersionControl

https://docs.freebsd.org/info/cvs/cvs.info.Revision_numbers.html


----------



## kpa (Sep 3, 2016)

It's already "merged from current". If you look at the repository path you'll notice that what I linked is under releng/11.0 and the commit references the commits to CURRENT (there's also a commit from 11-STABLE, that's what the MFS is). The best way to compare changes between revisions is to to `svn diff` and `svn log` on a particular path. The other option is to navigate the https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base site and compare different versions using the web interface, that's much more cumbersome than doing it on a terminal though.

Oh and absolutely and completely ignore everything you read about CVS in FreeBSD development, those documents are there only for historical reference. Everything uses Subversion now.


----------



## kpa (Sep 3, 2016)

Here is how you would compare your currently installed RC2 sources against RC1:

`# svnlite diff -r 303975 /usr/src`

The revision 303975 is the commit that created the releng/11.0 branch from the existing stable/11, it also updated the releng/11.0 to RC1 status.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=303975

I hoped there would have been easier way to figure out the RC1 revision but unfortunately the project does not have a habit of "tagging" the BETA or RC versions. I would have created a new "tag" with a name like base/tags/11.0-RC1, that could be then used as a shortcut in place of the commit number to the exact commit that created the 11.0-RC1 version.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2016)

One more dumb question:
What does EN stand for?

From Glen Barber mailing list post
"post-release EN items"

This is really useful to me.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/committers-guide/subversion-primer.html


----------



## kpa (Sep 3, 2016)

EN stands for Errata Notes. Revisions are cut when the release engineering team decides to do so. This can be roughly by a pre-made plan such as this one: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/schedule.html but usually there's some deviations because of last minute issues that come up, the libarchive one is a good example of such issue.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2016)

What a rock and roll lifestyle.

I just fired off `svn co https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/11.0 /usr/src` on a RC1 test box.
Mission Complete. Time to `make buildworld`. From there after updating I plan on trying out the scripts under usr/src/release to make my own memstick image with /usr/src/release/amd64/make-memstick.sh

What a perfect day to dabble with subversion.

I was just fooling around with Release 10. With Release 11 -I plan on committing to a poudriere(8) build machine with www/nginx and a file server box hosting my own local package repository. I did all these things but not permanent, more a learning experience.
I also want to build a crochet machine and maybe a separate development box. I need to separate some of these tasks.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 4, 2016)

Everything went well one question. The uname version still shows RC2 but the revision number is r305354 so it looks newer. I am guessing that the branch that will become Release 11 has not been cut yet?

One more thing the handbook uses `make installkernel` but wblock@'s excellent site lists it as `make kernel`. Are these terms interchangable?
Why does the handbook have mounting root in there?


----------



## kpa (Sep 4, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> Everything went well one question. The uname version still shows RC2 but the revision number is r305354 so it looks newer. I am guessing that the branch that will become Release 11 has not been cut yet?



No, no and no. The branch for the 11.0-RELEASE is already there and it's the releng/11.0 branch in the SVN tree. BETAX and RCX versions do not get their own branches, they are just names for certain phases of the development cycle. The BETA phase of a release is done in the stable branch (in case of FreeBSD 11.0 the stable branch was stable/11) before the releng branch is created, the RC phase is done in the releng branch once it's created from the stable branch.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> One more thing the handbook uses  make installkernel but wblock@'s excellent site lists it as  make kernel. Are these terms interchangable?


Not exactly.  `make kernel` is the same as `make buildkernel installkernel`.



Phishfry said:


> Why does the handbook have mounting root in there?


The current version of the buildworld section of the Handbook is ...historical.  There is a lot of stuff mentioned and procedures done that were best practices at some point.  Many are no longer necessary.

I am working on a rewrite that removes much of the unnecessary cruft.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> https://docs.freebsd.org/info/cvs/cvs.info.Revision_numbers.html


What you found there is a CVS info(1) page.  That was the GNU answer to man pages.  It's probably accurate, if you are looking for information on CVS, but FreeBSD no longer uses CVS at all.


----------



## Snurg (Sep 5, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Many are no longer necessary.
> 
> I am working on a rewrite that removes much of the unnecessary cruft.



The FreeBSD handbook is one of the things that makes FreeBSD stand out from all those Linuxes.
It is just excellent. Much of it is your work. Kudos!

May I suggest that outdated stuff will not just removed as long as there still exists some installation base using older versions?
Just an example - the jail stuff experienced major changes with 10.0, but there still are many 9.x installations. Thus maybe instead of throwing out the 9.x-related stuff, having two sections in the text/chapters, one for current versions, and one for pre-10 versions?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2016)

Snurg said:


> Just an example - the jail stuff experienced major changes with 10.0, but there still are many 9.x installations. Thus maybe instead of throwing out the 9.x-related stuff, having two sections in the text/chapters, one for current versions, and one for pre-10 versions?


FreeBSD 9 will be end-of-life at the end of this year. So I expect everything relating to FreeBSD 9 to disappear from the handbook.


----------



## BeOurGuest (Sep 8, 2016)

Waiting for v11 ISO's


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 8, 2016)

I actually got lost in the world of `/usr/src/release/release.sh` where you can easily make your own build with iso's and all image versions.
It is pretty amazing stuff. The target setting in release.conf allows you to build for other platforms.

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?release(7)


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 8, 2016)

One neat thing about messing with this under a GUI was that as `release.sh` was building I would see the FreeBSD image icons appear on my desktop as built. Automount or something made them show up I guess.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 12, 2016)

I Wonder when Release 11 is going to hit.
The schedule never got adjusted and I believe the release dragged a few days. Is it getting close?


----------



## Maxnix (Sep 12, 2016)

There is this discussion on the freebsd-stable mailing list: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2016-September/085551.html


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> The schedule never got adjusted and I believe the release dragged a few days.


This is normal and nothing to worry about. The schedule pretty much always slides a couple of days.


----------



## Maxnix (Sep 15, 2016)

The release schedule has been updated, and RC3 build started yesterday.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 15, 2016)

Maxnix said:


> The release schedule has been updated, and RC3 build started yesterday.



Yes, it seems that FreeBSD 11.0-RC3 builds started 2016/14/09 at 00:00 UTC.


----------

